# Are ISTPs the best type?



## Sixty Nein (Feb 13, 2011)

Well an ISTP did start off this whole typology business in the first place (even if it was unintentional really), so in a way. It would make sense for an ISTP to be the "best" type.

I find ISTP profile descriptions to be sort of boring though. Even if I am likely an ISTP though. At least as far as Ti-S-N-Fe goes.


----------



## donkeybals (Jan 13, 2011)

So, I said to myself "Let me guess this thread was started by an istp" - and it was.


----------



## ManWithoutHats (Jun 2, 2012)

sniperpanda said:


> Nobody thinks the types who help people are the best types.


Some people do think this, you just think no one does.


sniperpanda said:


> Again this is about relevance. Your life right now is the only thing that's relevant here. Without relevance I could just say what is the point of living when the sun is just going to burn itself out and humanity will all be dead. I don't think most people would want to live their life in the context of a billion years.


My point exactly.



sniperpanda said:


> Anyways I feel like I'm hitting a bee hive when I reply to you. If you want to think intps are the best or there is no best then go ahead nobody is going to stop you.


Fair enough.


----------



## Boomerang (Apr 3, 2013)

To label any type the best because it can accomplish the widest variety of things is a load of hogwash the size of the Niagara Falls. _Any type can accomplish anything_, because the MBTI far from predicts that sort of thing. ISTPs can be among the laziest, dumbest people on the planet with the social skills of a pickle and the intellectual ability of an ashtray, but then again, so can people of _every other type_. Every person has the same functions, they're just placed in different orders and are energized outwardly and inwardly. 

There's a real silly trend on this site that people like to indulge in a little selective typism, I think. Whenever the stereotypes of a type directly coincide with your beliefs and personality in a positive manner, people are fully willing to stereotype themselves into what are essentially horoscopes--yes, even down to the functional aspect--in order to make their type seem better than the rest. There are plenty of other types that are seen as better than the ISTP--in fact, there are 15 of them; type does not discriminate pompousness, for there will always be at least a handful of people of every type that have equally hilarious amounts of arrogance for their type, as we can see with sniperpanda. 

But, when the types have some negative aspects to them? _Oh, no! _That doesn't mean anything! I'm different from the rest! Well, of course you are; you're your own person before and after you get knowledge of the MBTI. Some, however, realize that they have weaknesses, but then we have people like sniperpanda who think their lack of a particular skill is in fact a strength. I've seldom laughed out loud on an internet forum, but this guy's material is just top-notch hilarity. A lack of Fe doesn't make you stronger, or more capable than the rest; it makes you arrogant, pompous, and hilariously unaware of your downfalls (as we see here). Your lack of Fe will be your undoing, yo. 

But, I digress, my original point stands: to say any MBTI type is the best is just a flat-out stupid statement. If this topic has given me any indication on the MBTI, it's that if I were to judge all ISTPs based on the topic creator alone, I would think they are the type with the least amount of wisdom, humility, self-awareness and empathy.


----------



## RoSoDude (Apr 3, 2012)

Wait, this wasn't a joke thread? ._.


----------



## Laylaw (Oct 19, 2012)

What an awkward thread.


----------



## Devrim (Jan 26, 2013)

No type is best 

Some people in those specific types are amazing and make the type seem like the best,
But for just as many people who are cool,
There are those who are just infuriating and give the type a bad name.


----------



## BlueSeven (Nov 19, 2012)

But surely you're happy with your functions, because these are the functions with which you've always lived?


----------



## guitarguy (Sep 16, 2012)

Looks like ISTPs are the best at what ISTPs deem important. But I guess that could be said about any type...

This thread is silly.


----------



## FlaviaGemina (May 3, 2012)

sniperpanda said:


> The potential is based off your personality type alone. We have lots of competences. We are the kings of analyzing, simplifying, strategy, manipulation and making connections. *I come up with more crazy ideas than anyone I know of *and since I love risk and challenge I have the balls to follow through with them.
> 
> Why is your Fe holding you back? Because you aren't social? If you put some effort into it you could master being social like you could anything else.


This thread being one of them.


----------



## HighClassSavage (Nov 29, 2012)

Hi, ISTP here.

'What a fucking stupid thread.'

That is all.


----------



## Sol_ (Jan 8, 2013)

like all types ISTPs have their own weaknesses


----------



## LadyO.W.BernieBro (Sep 4, 2010)

Sure. l don't know why panties are getting twisted.

l thought this was common knowledge. Please Ti me down and dominate Ne with your ISTPness.


----------

